# Reheating Meatloaf



## mix123 (Jul 24, 2010)

I made a meatloaf yesterday on the WSM and it turned out awesome. I followed some of the recipes and advice from this forum. I was actually making it for today and need to reheat it for supper tonight. How should I go about reheating it without drying it out? Toss it in the oven at 250-275? Any ideas how long for a 3lb meatloaf?


----------



## pineywoods (Jul 24, 2010)

I think I'd be tempted to slice it and microwave the pieces


----------



## pandemonium (Jul 24, 2010)

yes the microwave works good on it


----------



## mix123 (Jul 24, 2010)

Really hmmmm this doesnt sound like too bad of an idea. I just assumed the oven would be better. I'll just slice a bunch of pieces and microwave them.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 25, 2010)

You could always foil whole, add any(a little) liquid and toss in PRE HEATED 325* oven till warm about 30-45 min if you took out the loaf an hour or 2 prior to reheating ,If frozen go to an hour.  OR Slice and place on top stove in a covered skillet with all the juices /gravy and simmer 5-10 min, flipping once half way.


----------



## eman (Jul 25, 2010)

Nuke it !


----------



## rdknb (Jul 25, 2010)

I am with the nuke it group, we just had left over meatloaf nukes and it was moist and good


----------



## mix123 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks guys. I nuked it and it turned out great. Having left over for lunch in about an hour..looking forward to it mmmmm


----------



## venture (Jul 26, 2010)

Being an old Nebraska boy, I am not big on reheating meatloaf.

One of the joys of meatloaf is to eat the cold meatloaf sandwiches and clog all your arteries.

Then again.....?  You could make a good ole fashion country gravy and heat the meatloaf slices in the gravy?  No use eating leftovers unless you can clog more arteries, right?

If you are still having trouble, send the meatloaf/sausage to me!


----------



## jerseyhunter (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm with you  Venture

Somehow I just don't like nuking meat unless It's absolutely necessary and I'm in a hurry, but somehow I always have time to eat.


----------

